# Spoon Flies



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get some spoon flies for reds? Is there anyone on this forum who ties them? Any feedback will be appreciated....


----------



## Nick B (Nov 15, 2005)

http://www.lagunamadre.net/Forsale.htm


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

They are not too difficult to learn to tie. Ish (the banned) gave me info that got me started. Here are some good sites, and some of my early efforts. Practice makes the difference. There are several ways to make them. I like epoxy best.


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

whata about the johnson sprite spoons? will those work?


----------



## rhinob (Jun 16, 2009)

go to creativefeathers.com. cm has great spoonflies, and he sells the pre-cut patterns so you can tie your own. check it!


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

I've tried them all and the best one that works for me is the Horbey Spoon fly. The material he uses is second to none. I throw a Horbey spoon fly 90% of the time.

www.captaintomhorbey.com

The sell them at all the fly shops in town, but they are usually out. Tom is spending a tremendous amount of time on the water right now and has little time for production, except for himself and client.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Horby's are the best with the Dupre a close second. Tackle Town in Rockport carries these. Sportsmans finest usually has the Horby and I think will mail order them. Cut Rate or Ifly should have one of them.

I make a big batch at a time as I don't like to work with Epoxy. Then I test them in the bath tub. Some runs half wont have the right wobble and flutter on the drop. The duds get tweaked or I give them away. 

After I put the skunk on a friend I give them one of the good ones.


----------



## JIM COLLINS (Sep 30, 2008)

*TOM HORBEY SEA BEETLES(SPOON FLIES)*

We have them in stock here at "ifly The Anglers Edge". Get them while they last. "Redfish Crack"!


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

http://www.nwmangum.com/spoonfly/index.html

Connie Mack - Creative Feathers down in La Margue has some pre cut flies you just peel off the tape and stick on the hook shank.

I make my own and get the large sheet of material from scrap book stores. You can get every color or pattern even glow in the dark!


----------



## Buster (Mar 15, 2006)

Try a clouser or a crab pattern.


----------



## Huachele (Apr 19, 2009)

Orvis, I Fly, FTU/Cut Rate. They all carry the Dupre.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

jhj415 said:


> http://www.nwmangum.com/spoonfly/index.html
> 
> Connie Mack - Creative Feathers down in La Margue has some pre cut flies you just peel off the tape and stick on the hook shank.
> 
> I make my own and get the large sheet of material from scrap book stores. You can get every color or pattern even glow in the dark!


x2 on Creative Feathers great place!


----------



## Bayoufly (Feb 14, 2006)

Rich Waldner spoon work great and last a long time. Very weedless
http://uptownanglerstore.com/waldners-spoon-fly.html


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for some great info fellas!!!!! Much appreciated....may the wind be light and your lines always tight, Miles.


----------



## AWMiller (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice designs and sites indeed! I've been looking into expanding my lines to include spoons! I'll be sure to include some updates to show pics of the spoons and some videos showing some in-depth how-to's for those that want to start tying their own as well!


----------



## WhyKnot (Sep 13, 2009)

Orvis on Westheimer


----------



## Sidney (Oct 23, 2005)

Perhaps you could try these, they haven't been mentioned- but they are really good. http://www.eastcut.com/index.php


----------

